# New Section



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE repair -build , help . Thanks Chris, I'm up past my bed time, Saw the new section though I'd be the first to post a thread.. Yet another reason this is the best forum for information in the fishing world!!!!!!


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE!!!!! Thanks Chris


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic...Thank you very much Chris!!!!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!!! this forum rocks!


----------

